# Hillman DVD Purchasers



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I am new to the forum and have been reading with great interest the past few weeks. There have been several threads regarding training materials, books, and DVD's. Many people have recommended various products ranging from Smartworks, Fowl Dawg DVDs, and discussion of the Hillman DVD. In one thread this morning a comment was made that the Hillman DVD is new. How many people have purchased it and what reviews and opinions would you be willing to provide? I realize it is expensive...so let's not debate the price but rather the content. Who has purchased it and what are your opinions? Having purchased it would you recommend it? If not, what other products would you recommend.

Best to all,

Linas


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Linas said:


> I am new to the forum and have been reading with great interest the past few weeks. There have been several threads regarding training materials, books, and DVD's. Many people have recommended various products ranging from Smartworks, Fowl Dawg DVDs, and discussion of the Hillman DVD. In one thread this morning a comment was made that the Hillman DVD is new. How many people have purchased it and what reviews and opinions would you be willing to provide? I realize it is expensive...so let's not debate the price but rather the content. Who has purchased it and what are your opinions? Having purchased it would you recommend it? If not, what other products would you recommend.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Linas


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33696&highlight=Hillman


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

John,

Thanks for the link. I had read through that and noticed several people were ordering the DVD. Now that they have it what are their opinions after watching it?

Linas


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

It's definately differant than what others have produced. May be a little much for an average guy training his first pup. His program will get pups doing a lot more at a younger age and that could be disaster for a rookie or even average trainer. It has a lot of good info but I think Sound Beginings may be a better option for most people. Time will tell.


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this is a good DVD for anyone. It seemed to me that the underlying theme of the whole video is to make sure you balance out your training. Bring them up with fun bumpers and when they are really high spirited start working on obedience. When they start to show signs of getting run down with OB bring them back up with retrieves and end that session. IMHO you can’t go wrong with the Hillman DVD.


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it shows a more gentle and easier way for the pup to learn. I enjoyed it and learned alot from it. In other words you don't have to be a Hard Guy to teach your puppy.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shouldn't this go on the product review forum? 

/Paul


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Linas said:


> I am new to the forum and have been reading with great interest the past few weeks. There have been several threads regarding training materials, books, and DVD's. Many people have recommended various products ranging from Smartworks, Fowl Dawg DVDs, and discussion of the Hillman DVD. In one thread this morning a comment was made that the Hillman DVD is new. How many people have purchased it and what reviews and opinions would you be willing to provide? I realize it is expensive...so let's not debate the price but rather the content. Who has purchased it and what are your opinions? Having purchased it would you recommend it? If not, what other products would you recommend.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Linas


I just finished watching the Hillmann DVD for the second time. If I had to pick one reason to recommend buying the DVD it would be to see Bill's attitude and demeanor toward the pup and the training. I'd say *a lot* of, both amateur and pro, trainers could improve their training simply by watching him work. 

The day to day format of the DVD, and brief supplement, is something that made it very easy for me to watch. 

I could see where some would say the DVD is not the perfect stand alone DVD for an inexperienced trainer. A few of his techniques require the trainer to be able to read and react to the dog at a level an inexperienced trainer might have trouble replicating. However, seeing his consistent and balanced approach of keeping the pup happy is something the majority of inexperienced trainers could really benefit from. 

If I had to guess the price will keep a lot of the one dog amateur owners/trainers from buying it as it's definitely not cheap......but what is these days?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Shouldn't this go on the product review forum?
> 
> /Paul


Killjoy!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay Folks, here is my view from a new persons point of view. I just bought the Hillmann DVD and my wife and I watched it from beginning to end. We have owned several dogs in our lifetime and our last was a Lab rescue who lived with us for about 14 years. All obedient house dogs. Since I am retired now and have more time than I know what to do with I decided to find a new pup and try training myself beyond just a house pet. I have no plans for running Derbys (not really sure what that entails yet) nor Field Trials. I would like to try to see if we (my dog and I) can make it to JH.

I have not watched other tapes or DVDs so I will not be able to compare the Hillmann DVD to any other product. My opinion is that this is a tremendous DVD and is worth every penny. I hope that in the future Mr. Hillman produces a follow-up DVD with more complex training ideas. I would buy those as well. I am sure there are other great DVDs by other trainers but I have not purchased any (yet) but we will recommend the Hillamn DVD as being very good.

We believe in his approach to keeping the dog happy, enthusiastic, and his approach regarding respect for the puppy but yet teaching him to obey. IMHO...It is a great starting point and every new person should consider it.

And by the way, maybe, I should have originally posted this in Product Review...but I did not think of it! 

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Linas,

I will warn you now, run, run like mad because you get that JH, which you should be more than capable of, it will all be down hill from there.....a SH, followed by an MH, why not try a Derby with the next puppy.....

Welcome to the sport, it is addictive and best of luck with finding your next puppy....enjoy the adventure!

FOM


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Linus, I have been mulling over adding this DVD to my many others. Thank you for your insight as a new look at things from a different perspective for me. I am going to spend the money......Thanks.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail yesterday. Watched days 1-3. My pup is 13 weeks and I have been doing some OB all along, but I think I am going to just start over and go along with this DVD as much as possible. I will supplement with K. Wilder frequently (since she keeps yelling at me for trying to go to fast . I am getting educated to all this and now understand there is no substitution to allowing a pro analyze YOUR dog and point you back in the right direction. Anyway, so far the DVD is great.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I think there would be far fewer FT "washouts" if their trainers had utilized the Hillman methods. 

Unfortunately I would put myself in that group. 

I will use his system on my next pup.


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

As an absolute amature I found the DVD fascinating and very easy to understand. I'm going to start my new pup, Cash, with sound beginnings, move to Hillman DVD, then decide if he goes to the pro or we give it a go at home with Graham or Lardy.


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got Bill Hillmann's new dvd. It's a really good puppy program. It has a daily program day 1-28. This lays it out in black and white for a beginner like me, that's what I need. I should be getting my blf in June or July. I've been reading alot and have all the Smartworks books and dvd's. They too are great but I think this Hillmann lays out that daily plan which I think alot of us beginners need to get started. After that I think you can go right into a program such as Smartworks.


----------

